# Game 10: Phoenix Suns @ Golden State Warriors (11/20)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (3-6) @ Golden State Warriors (7-3)*
*Time: 8:30 Arizona time
Where: Golden State
TV: Only local network*


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*






































*Steve Nash - Raja Bell - Shawn Marion - Boris Diaw - Amare Stoudemire*

*Golden State Warriors Projected Lineup:*






































*Monta Ellis - Jason Richardson - Mikeal Pietrus - Mike Dunleavy - Andris Beidris*​


I heard Baron was going to sit out this game. 
Anyone can comfirm it? 

Get your predictions! Predict the score, and two lines from two players
what their stats will be. Winner gets 1,0000 points.
I can see Amare having a big night.........


----------



## CLIPSFAN89 (Oct 12, 2005)

man thats one old looking dude playing F for the Warriors. Diaw should run all over him :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Baron out?? Easy win, I hope, never know these days lol. And yeah about Mike Dunleavy, I think you got the wrong one up there..hahahha.. :biggrin:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

CLIPSFAN89 said:


> man thats one old looking dude playing F for the Warriors. Diaw should run all over him :biggrin:


lol

That's the pic it gave me. So I say what the hell. Dunleavy quits his
job for the Clips and decides to make his comeback with the Warriors.


----------



## Mindlib (Apr 18, 2006)

nice review man :biggrin:


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> lol
> 
> That's the pic it gave me. So I say what the hell. Dunleavy quits his
> job for the Clips and decides to make his comeback with the Warriors.


It's Mike Dunleavy Jr., that'd probably be the problem with the link. =]


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Is there anyway to watch out of market Suns games online?? I downloaded TVUplayer but I'm not sure if I'm able to get Phoenix channels.


----------



## hobbes2d (Dec 9, 2005)

Warriors are kicking butt!!!! I love Monta Ellis and Andris Biedrins!!! Ballers!!!! :banana: Pietrus is awesome this year too.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns decided to play defense for the last two minutes
of the 2nd quarter. And what do you know? They go on a
9-0 run to close the gap to 5 points at halftime.

I'm still waiting for Kurt to start........

lol Nash with 10 and 10 at half. I guess those back problems
didn't hurt that bad.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Did I ever say I love Steve Nash??? What a 3 pointer. Man this will be a huge win.


----------



## The_Sandstorm (Mar 5, 2003)

good game guys...damn that hurt.

Jason Richardson has no confidence whatsoever since theknee surgery...he would not have missed that last year. oh well.

see you guys next time with hopefully a healthy baron


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Sedd said:


> Did I ever say I love Steve Nash??? What a 3 pointer. Man this will be a huge win.



Thank you Stevie! Lets hope that ignites a win streak.
What a game and shot by Steve. It was like watching game 6 of the 05 playoffs.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

I want to have Steve Nash's babies


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Good God. Finally.

J Rich got a great look, but the Suns finally get a bounce.

WTF is up with Junior playing the last few minutes with Amare on the bench? We need interior scoring!!!!!!!!!! We don't need another shot jacker! Besides, Junior can't hit **** this season! 

We still need to play better defense and CLOSE games.

When Barbosa missed the two freethrows, I thought for sure we would blow another game.

God damnit, I love this team...we just gotta pull it together for a full 48 minutes!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Thank God for the win is all I can say. Lot of crappy things about this game, but you have to happy with a W over anyone on the road at this point.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

BootyKing said:


> I want to have Steve Nash's babies


Sign them all to contracts as early as possible.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Thank God for the win is all I can say. Lot of crappy things about this game, but you have to happy with a W over anyone on the road at this point.


I know what you mean. I'm just gonna take the win and go to bed.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Praise Jeeeeesus, my brothas!

Mmmmmm!

Can I get an amen? Can I get an amen, brothas?

When you trust in the almighty, the reigning MVP-ah! (Preach it!) You know you gonna get what's comin'-ah! (Amen!) When he pulls up for the game winna-hah! You got to trust in him to put the ball... in the hole. Now, can I get an amen?

... Sorry, a little excited.


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Thank God for the win is all I can say. Lot of crappy things about this game, but you have to happy with a W over anyone on the road at this point.


especially when this "anyone" is from our division, with a better overall record! :biggrin:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

MarshallBR said:


> especially when this "anyone" is from our division, with a better overall record! :biggrin:


True, but this anyone also was missing Baron Davis. They were on a 5 game streak, which is nice. But BD is playing out of this world in '06. Suns did what they should have done tonight, which was win.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:bbanana: 

wooo, go Suns. Even though, it didn;t sound too good of a win. Especially them not with Baron.

Of course, I didn't get to see or even hear it, just saw the score was 77-73 at one point when I remembered haha. I need to catch the highlights.



Nash with 15 assists. damn.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

dammit i thought the warriors had that one! o well. good game suns


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> True, but this anyone also was missing Baron Davis. They were on a 5 game streak, which is nice. But BD is playing out of this world in '06. Suns did what they should have done tonight, which was win.



Chris, did you get my PM? 

Let me know what's up.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Chris, did you get my PM?
> 
> Let me know what's up.


Just responded. :cheers:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Thank God we pulled this one out. I can't face any more heartbreaks after that tough Jazz loss, haha. Nice play by everybody tonight, Jalen and Banks didn't see too much time tonight, too bad. James Jones I heard played some good D, thats great because I love James.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

how come only 22 min for amare?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

CiMa said:


> how come only 22 min for amare?


Didn't play well at the start of the game.


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> True, but this anyone also was missing Baron Davis. They were on a 5 game streak, which is nice. But BD is playing out of this world in '06. Suns did what they should have done tonight, which was win.


Indeed, but... You know what? We´ve had our own share of problems. I´d take this win, even if that last trey was made by Mike DÁntoni, after the shot clock expired! :biggrin:


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Nash with 15 assists. damn.


and only 1 turnover... That's a 15/1 assist to turnover ratio!

anyways... how 'bout them cowboys?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

somejewishdude said:


> and only 1 turnover... That's a 15/1 assist to turnover ratio!
> 
> anyways... how 'bout them cowboys?


doing better than I thought haha. especially how well Romo has played.

How bout my Ravens? 

I bet same answer.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Amareca said:


> Didn't play well at the start of the game.


He still put up decent numbers. Why we took him out is beyond me.

Amare is the only inside presence we can count on and we need easy baskets. With Amare and Marion in the game, we have been grabbing a lot more rebounds and getting more easy points.

Coach D took out Amare because he likes Juniors defense. I was not a fan of the move. While Junior did play decent D, he is a liability on offense, he can't hit **** and has no confidence.

Keep Aare in there. Let him get better at Defense. He can do it...but he needs to move his feet and be smart.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

They weren't playing Amare because Amare is useless with the Warriors playing zone like they were. He's not at the point where we can just dump it to him and it's a basket, not like before. He's having trouble holding onto the ball in any situation where he's double teamed (thus, all the turnovers), and I'm sure Don Nelson saw that when they switched to zone, Amare failed to do much of anything. That's why JJ got playing time, he's a 6'8 guy who qualifies as a big man for the Suns, who can block a couple shots and hit threes.

The Suns turned to playing outside which, luckily, worked. Don't feel too bad about Amare not getting much PT, it's just that he can't play when they shut down the inside like that. Not unless he wants to show us that three point range like he said he was developing just before he had to have surgery.


----------

